# Help! Update bricked my phone?



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi guys, I have the VZW Gnex unlocked rooted running Axiom Crossbreed rom for the past couple of months without issue then this morning I kept getting update system I kept hitting remind me later because I was in the middle of texting someone and next thing I know my screen goes blank and now Im stuck on either a bootloop of the unlocked google screen, or on what Im assuming is the stock boot loader mode..(tiny red script in upper left of screen), with a green start arrow pointing at the power button.. I attempted to use the unbrick method by DroidModder> http://droidmodderx.com/galaxynexus/unbrick-unroot-unlock-restore-your-galaxy-nexus-to-factory
However I keep getting this error that it cant reconize my device so I tried to rerun pdanet to reinstall the drivers but it asks me to go into setting on my phone to make sure usb debuggin is enabled but I cant due to boot loop.. SO NOW WHAT??? :-(


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Firstly, you haven't bricked your phone. Not even close.

Secondly, OTA updates can't be installed over custom ROMs. So that's why you're in this mess (well, part of the reason).

From the bootloader screen, tap the volume-down button until the Boot Recovery option is shown. Select that option with the power button. Does that take you to a third-party custom recovery (like ClockworkMod or similar)? If so, just reflash the .zip file for your ROM and you should be good to go.

If not, you'll need to get fastboot working and flash a recovery image. No biggie.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

I was able to get into recovery so I tried to reflash the same rom that was on it and during installation the screen wigs out then goes to unlocked Google screen and just sits there..


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Which recovery do you have loaded?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

If you tried to restore and your device was not recognized then my question would be do you have the proper drivers installed? If so, try rebooting your PC or try and different USB port. If you have the drivers installed one of these two options usually fix it. It is not uncommon for your device not to be recognized but I've used his method many of times and worked every time.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Clockworkdmod recovery v5.5.0.4 it sucks actually IMO


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

oh and may I add, you are absolutely NOT bricked if it makes you feel any better  You're just in a minor pickle that should be very easily overcome.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Clockworkdmod recovery v5.5.0.4 it sucks actually IMO


And can you confirm that you are trying to reflash your current ROM's .zip file, not restore from a nandroid backup? If you're still not having any luck, you may need to go through the CWMR menus and wipe /system and /data, then try flashing again. Are you getting any error messages? I'm afraid I don't know what to make of "the screen wigs out".


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Well Ive had NO phone all day and would love to get out of this pickle..LOL Its trully pissing me off fa fa..LOL


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Well Ive had NO phone all day and would love to get out of this pickle..LOL Its trully pissing me off fa fa..LOL


Try what I said. Oh and since you're using droidmodderx version I do notice that on the first command "adb reboot bootloader" doesn't usually work for me it says device not recognized. Get into your bootloader (you know the screen with the big arrow) and start the flashing  You should be good


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes I can confirm the file durinng installation abbout half way thru the screen flickers very quickly several times (wigs out) then screen goes black or it will go back to Google unlocked screen.. I just tried to do a recover nano back up and same result.. I also went thru CWMR menus and did wipe /system and /data too


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Try what I said. Oh and since you're using droidmodderx version I do notice that on the first command "adb reboot bootloader" doesn't usually work for me it says device not recognized. Get into your bootloader (you know the screen with the big arrow) and start the flashing  You should be good


Thought that too so tried just that and got this result / error;

C:\android-sdk-windows\
platform-tools>fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-
primekk15.img
sending 'bootloader' (2308 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.226s]
writing 'bootloader'...
FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))
finished. total time: 0.972s


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Seems everything leads to same result and with device not recognized


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you used this method successfully before? I ask because that error suggest it is not set up correctly. My suggestion is to a) watch droidmodderx video on setting up sdk and follow step by step or go here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-to-vzwreturn-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/

There are a couple of files it suggests to remove and if you didn't do that it could have something to do with it which is why I suggest starting over setting up SDK. Note: this only applies if you've never used it successfully before.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Define successsfully...LOL When I got this phone I came from a DX, reason I follow droidmodderx... So I went to his site and set up the SDK unlocked and rooted my phone and installed DroidTheory's Axiom Crossbreed rom.. Alll was well for months until this update came along today which I kept hitting REMIND ME LATER then screen went black and here we are..LOL I can NOT get my pc to recognize my device now despite of installing the drivers thru pdanet.. Ive tried rebooting pc and a diff USB port..


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Define successsfully...LOL When I got this phone I came from a DX, reason I follow droidmodderx... So I went to his site and set up the SDK unlocked and rooted my phone and installed DroidTheory's Axiom Crossbreed rom.. Alll was well for months until this update came along today which I kept hitting REMIND ME LATER then screen went black and here we are..LOL I can NOT get my pc to recognize my device now despite of installing the drivers thru pdanet.. Ive tried rebooting pc and a diff USB port..


What OS are you using on the computer? If it is Windows, does Device Manager show anything when the phone is plugged in?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Define successsfully...LOL When I got this phone I came from a DX, reason I follow droidmodderx... So I went to his site and set up the SDK unlocked and rooted my phone and installed DroidTheory's Axiom Crossbreed rom.. Alll was well for months until this update came along today which I kept hitting REMIND ME LATER then screen went black and here we are..LOL I can NOT get my pc to recognize my device now despite of installing the drivers thru pdanet.. Ive tried rebooting pc and a diff USB port..


ok try typing devices in command prompt and see if it picks it up or check device manager in control panel just to verify your PC recognizes the device. If it doesn't you have the wrong drivers

Edit: Ninja'd by rmarkwald


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> ok try typing devices in command prompt and see if it picks it up or check device manager in control panel just to verify your PC recognizes the device. If it doesn't you have the wrong drivers
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd by rmarkwald


Stealth.

I had issues with installing the Samsung drivers when I first got the phone, Windows 7 x64. I installed the Google ADB drivers as part of the Android SDK, then when my phone showed Android 1.0 (or something to that effect) in Device Manager, I told it to use the Google driver. After that it's been good to go.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> ok try typing devices in command prompt and see if it picks it up or check device manager in control panel just to verify your PC recognizes the device. If it doesn't you have the wrong drivers
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd by rmarkwald


I keep getting unkown device when clearly they are the correct drivers and installed I had to have them to get unlocked and rooted to begin with and they have worked all along until today when all this crap happened.. Im running windows 7 Im using pdanet with gu1dry-android_winusb-c88fba2 driver
It keeps telling me to make sure I have USB debugging enabled on my phone how the heck am I to do that when I dont have access to it??


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> I keep getting unkown device when clearly they are the correct drivers and installed I had to have them to get unlocked and rooted to begin with and they have worked all along until today when all this crap happened.. Im running windows 7 Im using pdanet with gu1dry-android_winusb-c88fba2 driver


Pull the battery, press vol up, vol down and power to get back into the bootloader and then check


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Since that fastboot command went through, your drivers are fine. At least for fastboot anyway. Since you're pretty well stuck and none of us were there to see it happen, you could try locking and unlocking again. If that doesn't fix it, at least we're on the same page. Just note that this will wipe your phone COMPLETELY.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Pull the battery, press vol up, vol down and power to get back into the bootloader and then check


thats how Ive been doing it this entire time..lol


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> I keep getting unkown device when clearly they are the correct drivers and installed I had to have them to get unlocked and rooted to begin with and they have worked all along until today when all this crap happened.. Im running windows 7 Im using pdanet with gu1dry-android_winusb-c88fba2 driver
> It keeps telling me to make sure I have USB debugging enabled on my phone how the heck am I to do that when I dont have access to it??


Sorry, sent my other post while you sent this one. Debugging is only necessary to use ADB which is while your phone is booted into android. From the bootloader, we use fastboot.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Since that fastboot command went through, your drivers are fine. At least for fastboot anyway. Since you're pretty well stuck and none of us were there to see it happen, you could try locking and unlocking again. If that doesn't fix it, at least we're on the same page. Just note that this will wipe your phone COMPLETELY.


AT this point I dont care, I would love to reset this puppy back to factory state just so I can start over with a fresh install of everything including that stupid update that messed it up to begin with.. Just need some one to help me get there


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, if you're just looking for some directions... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-to-vzwreturn-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Thought that too so tried just that and got this result / error;
> 
> C:\android-sdk-windows\
> platform-tools>fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-
> ...


Try flashing a Clockworkmod Recovery .img file via fastboot instead of the bootloader, maybe your recovery is hosed causing an issue.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

If above didn't work...you could try to go back to stock/locked:

http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-relock/

And then unlock/root again:

http://rootzwiki.com...nlock-and-root/


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Really? Thats what Ive been doing this entire time!! I posted the error previously here it is again.. Why is is failing?

C:\android-sdk-windows\
platform-tools>fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-
primekk15.img
sending 'bootloader' (2308 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.226s]
writing 'bootloader'...
FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))
finished. total time: 0.972s


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Really? Thats what Ive been doing this entire time!! I posted the error previously here it is again.. Why is is failing?
> 
> C:\android-sdk-windows\
> platform-tools>fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-
> ...


Do this:

Go and get the CWM touch.zip file.. Someone has it somehwere because I've gotten it before. I am at work right now or I'd go and find it but it's out there.

Try flashing the stock recovery first. Then try flashing the CWM touch recovery both using fastboot and let us know what happens.

Edit: I think the stock recovery is already included in the files you have to get back to stock but you may have to find it separate also. If you're not unbricked by the time I get home in about an hour then I'll see if I can get you the files.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Try flashing a Clockworkmod Recovery .img file via fastboot instead of the bootloader, maybe your recovery is hosed causing an issue.


Good idea so I went and got openrecovery-toro-2.1.2.img tried to flash that and got this error
* 
C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>fastboot

unknown partition 'openrecovery-toro-2.1.2.img
error: cannot determine image filename for 'op

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>*


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

make sure you place that recover file in your SDK platform tools folder


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes dear...LOL I did and that was the error I got..

EDIT: I miss typed in the cmd prompt so attempting again and got "waiting for device"


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Did you type recovery before typing the file name?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Good idea so I went and got openrecovery-toro-2.1.2.img tried to flash that and got this error
> *
> C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>fastboot
> 
> ...


You seem to have left off a bit of the command (at least with what you pasted here), and that error seems to suggest that you're trying to flash to a partition that doesn't exist. The syntax should be _fastboot flash <partition> <imagefile>_.

Try

```
> fastboot flash recovery openrecovery-toro-2.1.2.img
```


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Type fastboot flash recovery [insert file name]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes I see that now guys thanks.. Its saying "waiting for device" for past few minutes now


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

It shouldn't so reboot boot loader

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Make sure you're booted into the bootloader, the text at the bottom left of the screen should say FASTBOOT MODE. If that's good, you're probably looking at a driver issue. Look in Device Manager on your computer, you should have an Android Phone > Android ADB Interface device loaded.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> It shouldn't so reboot boot loader
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Did that and this was the outcome;

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>fastboot flash recovery openrecovery-toro-
2.1.2.img
< waiting for device >
sending 'recovery' (5400 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.521s]
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))
finished. total time: 1.287s

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I really think you should just set your SDK up all over again....something is corrupted or missong ...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

codesplice said:


> Make sure you're booted into the bootloader, the text at the bottom left of the screen should say FASTBOOT MODE. If that's good, you're probably looking at a driver issue. Look in Device Manager on your computer, you should have an Android Phone > Android ADB Interface device loaded.


Ok so back to this driver issue again, I installed PDANET and correct samsung driver for my windows 7 pro x32 back when I unlocked and rooted the phone a few months ago all has worked fine until TODAY the phone is in boot loop so I guess thats why the PC cant recognize it I keep getting this message saying make sure your usb debugging is enabled on the phone but of course I cant do that while in a boot loop.. So here we are once agin..LOL what in the same hill do I do to get this thing fixed? Sorry but this has been an all day event for me and Im VERY greatful for all you guys helping me  Im just frustrated now..


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Did that and this was the outcome;
> 
> C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>fastboot flash recovery openrecovery-toro-
> 2.1.2.img
> ...


Out of curiosity, do any other fastboot commands work?


```
> fastboot erase cache<br />
```


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

ok strange thing I just rebooted in bootloader then went to recovery and the NEW openrecovery is there now I wiped everything including rom then debated on reinstalling the same rom so hesitated then screen went black and that was it so I had to take the batt out and get back to recovery again then it acted like it was going to go then came the black screen again.. wth?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> ok strange thing I just rebooted in bootloader then went to recovery and the NEW openrecovery is there now I wiped everything including rom then debated on reinstalling the same rom so hesitated then screen went black and that was it so I had to take the batt out and get back to recovery again then it acted like it was going to go then came the black screen again.. wth?


 According to your error message it sends it but it doesn't write it so it partially completes which may explain the weirdness. I researched that "too many links" error which was brought up by users with different phones and suggested to download the updated software which is why I was suggesting to redo the SDK set up. Honestly, I've restored to stock many times using fastboot and it has worked every time with no issues.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> According to your error message it sends it but it doesn't write it so it partially completes which may explain the weirdness. I researched that "too many links" error which was brought up by users with different phones and suggested to download the updated software which is why I was suggesting to redo the SDK set up. Honestly, I've restored to stock many times using fastboot and it has worked every time with no issues.


Yeah, it looks like the usual fix for that error is to update the SDK. Definitely give that a try.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> According to your error message it sends it but it doesn't write it so it partially completes which may explain the weirdness. I researched that "too many links" error which was brought up by users with different phones and suggested to download the updated software which is why I was suggesting to redo the SDK set up. Honestly, I've restored to stock many times using fastboot and it has worked every time with no issues.


 OK OK... lol I will go redo the SDK set up and see what happens then.. UGH


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> OK OK... lol I will go redo the SDK set up and see what happens then.. UGH


Yes, yes it's a bit of a pain but hey what else you gonna do? your phone doesn't work


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh while I was reading up on this SDK to redo it I started checking somethings and found that in device manager it does see Android phone and you click on that it says Android ADB interface So.... lol


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Oh while I was reading up on this SDK to redo it I started checking somethings and found that in device manager it does see Android phone and you click on that it says Android ADB interface So.... lol


That's good that means it's not a driver issue. Could still be software (SDK) issue though so start redoing


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Oh while I was reading up on this SDK to redo it I started checking somethings and found that in device manager it does see Android phone and you click on that it says Android ADB interface So.... lol


The fact that it can send tells me that it can at least see the device, it's just having a problem writing for some reason.

By any chance have you tried to Odin anything? I would update SDK first (fastboot is way easier), but if that fails then I would Odin next.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> The fact that it can send tells me that it can at least see the device, it's just having a problem writing for some reason.
> 
> By any chance have you tried to Odin anything? I would update SDK first (fastboot is way easier), but if that fails then I would Odin next.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Odin files are available for verizon nexus?


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> The fact that it can send tells me that it can at least see the device, it's just having a problem writing for some reason.
> 
> By any chance have you tried to Odin anything? I would update SDK first (fastboot is way easier), but if that fails then I would Odin next.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am presently updating SDK as you meantioned and I have not Odin anything ever..lol


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW that really needed to update, how often should I update the SDK?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> WOW that really needed to update, how often should I update the SDK?


Whenever you try and use it and it fails


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Whenever you try and use it and it fails


Hahahahaha!!! Smarty ;-) Ok.. So now that its updated I supposed I should attempt to flash this .img file again?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Update SDK every once and awhile, like check once a month or once every couple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Hahahahaha!!! Smarty ;-) Ok.. So now that its updated I supposed I should attempt to flash this .img file again?


Try flashing the recovery again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep try flashing recovery again and from there either restore backup or reflash rom. Based on the logic that the ota borked your recovery this may work. If not I would revert back to stock and start over

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Yep try flashing recovery again and from there either restore backup or reflash rom. Based on the logic that the ota borked your recovery this may work. If not I would revert back to stock and start over
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It may have borked root which could explain why your phone acted funny when certain privileges such as reflashing the rom or restoring back up failed. The phone got confused.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Tried to reflash that recovery and this is what I got AGAIN;

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>fastboot flash recovery openrecovery-toro-
2.1.2.img
sending 'recovery' (5400 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.520s]
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))
finished. total time: 1.291s

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>

Then the usb sounded like something was connecting and then I got device NOT recognized!? Gah!


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you tried a different USB cable?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow. Well try Odin then. I have the vzw nexus and haven't used Odin for it. I have used Odin extensively with the old Fascinate and I used it on my buddy sprint nexus and never has issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Other people having the same issue. No known fix but def try an odin

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1576413&page=3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

What is Odin and how do you use it?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

These should be the files for vzw (cdma) just read obviously

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27050-vzwodin-files-needed-for-odin-winstructions/
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Well apparently the file Odin3 v1.3.exe is a hard to come by file because the link is broke on the link you sent and everywhere else I look ::sigh::


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Go here. It's attached to the thread near the bottom

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1586807

Do NOT download the files as these aren't the files for VZW. Just use this to get Odin. It shouldn't matter which version Odin you use.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

There is now a thread here with Odin info for VzW. Never used it so good luck with it. Seems easy though.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I tried that and now all I get is a white phone icon .. yellow triangle with ! in the middle.. white computer icon no matter what I do with it thats all I get now!

EDIT: from what I read its a hardware lock I seem to find some info for other phones but not the VZW samsung galaxy nexus


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Well I tried that and now all I get is a white phone icon .. yellow triangle with ! in the middle.. white computer icon no matter what I do with it thats all I get now!


ok so what point did you get to? Did you go into download mode and did Odin read your phone? It should light up yellow and say "com" or something to that effect.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I now have this new issue of hardware conflict or whatever I have to fiddle with it to make Odin com light up yellow but when I go to continue I get a FAILED result and left back at square one..

Edit: here are the results of Odin

<ID:0/007> Added!!
<ID:0/007> Odin v.3 engine (ID:7)..
<ID:0/007> File analysis..
<ID:0/007> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/007> Initialzation..
<ID:0/007> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/007> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/007> recovery.img
<ID:0/007> NAND Write Start!!
<ID:0/007>
<ID:0/007> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)
<ID:0/007> Removed!!


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Here try this:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]OK check this link. [/background]

http://rootzwiki.com...bricked-phones/

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]This is what I was looking for. I personally have never had to do anything like this so follow it step for step and see if it works.[/background]


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn, and here I though this little GN was unbrickable. (Exaggeration, yes. But this seemed like it should be an easy fix.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Damn, and here I though this little GN was unbrickable. (Exaggeration, yes. But this seemed like it should be an easy fix.)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol I know right...I'm thinking to myself "here we go another "bricked" story with an easy fix let's tackle this". Boy was I wrong. She bricked it. But, the method above is literally a last resort. I've gotten numerous phones including my GN into unbootable states but never have I had to do anything like what I just posted so I hope for the best.


----------



## ok2nvnexus (Feb 29, 2012)

Are u still having trouble..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope no news means good news (or at least progress).

Voted scariest thread on Rootzwiki.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Its still FUBAR!!! And Im exhausted.. I need sleep, been at this for the past almost 17 hours.. I'll be back in a few hours guys if there is ANYTHING at all please let me know..

Thanks


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Im going to give this one more try and if it dont work my very very last resort is going to Verizon so if anyone has a trick to try please let me know..


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds hardwareish. I would def try a different USB cable before I tried anything else. If that doesn't work I would guess hardware problems.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Sounds hardwareish. I would def try a different USB cable before I tried anything else. If that doesn't work I would guess hardware problems.


I just made another attempt and this time instead of Odin hanging it FAILED and I noticed a space under (NAND Write Start!!) I wonder if that could be a bad file or something?

<ID:0/007> Added!!
<ID:0/007> Odin v.3 engine (ID:7)..
<ID:0/007> File analysis..
<ID:0/007> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/007> Initialzation..
<ID:0/007> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/007> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/007> recovery.img
<ID:0/007> NAND Write Start!!
<ID:0/007>
<ID:0/007> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)
<ID:0/007> Removed!!


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had this same write failure error before. The only way I solved was to go to a different computer and set up the sdk and drivers and perform the fast boot commands there. Only way I fixed it on the original machine (you won't like it) was a formatting of the hard drive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic - you can't get into fastboot mode right? I am hoping others have some thoughts here. If the phone will not go into fastboot mode then I don't know what to do. I was thinking you may need to extract the boot.img, recovery.img and userdata.img from the .tar Odin file but the question would be how to flash those in Odin once extracted. In the post I mentioned prior the user gives steps on extracting the three img files above and flashing through fastboot just to get the phone into a bootable state. Since fastboot is not an option we need to figure out how to get these three files made flashable via Odin. Maybe try adding the .tar extension on the end and try it? I like Syndicates idea also and trying a different PC. I think there may be a fix, just not an easy one.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Will the phone go into download mode by holding vol down and pressing power?


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi guys,
Sorry.. Im here but was on a different window Im still researching this to all ends.. and from what I read Im still in the game since I am NOT hard bricked which would mean NO screen what so ever.. I CAN get Odin to SEE my device but ONLY if I do a batt pull then hold the volume keys while I plug in the usb it will light up yellow com box its the actual flashing of the 2 .tar files that hangs up or fails

EDIT: I feel Odin is my only out at this point, I think my bootloader.img is jacked up and nmaybe if I could just load that I could go the next step


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Syndicate0017 said:


> I had this same write failure error before. The only way I solved was to go to a different computer and set up the sdk and drivers and perform the fast boot commands there. Only way I fixed it on the original machine (you won't like it) was a formatting of the hard drive.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I cant get into fastboot, I lost that option with the very first try with Odin.. Only screen I have now is the phone/yellow triangle/computer no matter what I try


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry.. Im here but was on a different window Im still researching this to all ends.. and from what I read Im still in the game since I am NOT hard bricked which would mean NO screen what so ever.. I CAN get Odin to SEE my device but ONLY if I do a batt pull then hold the volume keys while I plug in the usb it will light up yellow com box its the actual flashing of the 2 .tar files that hangs up or fails
> 
> EDIT: I feel Odin is my only out at this point, I think my bootloader.img is jacked up and nmaybe if I could just load that I could go the next step


Agree. You need extract the files from that Odin tar file and somehow make the boot.img, recovery.img and userdata.img flashable via odin.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

I just flashed a root file suggested in another forum and this was the outcome.. It appears that the phone CAN be written to (flashed) its just hanging for some reason..


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Two suggestions: 1) try using a different version of Odin (if you can locate one). 2) try googling for a galaxy nexus .pit file. This file repartitions the phones hard drive which has saved me in the past from a state similar to yours with my Samsung Fasincate. I've never seen a .pit file for the nexus and not sure if one even exists


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Also the phone has to say download mode for Odin to work and it is my understanding from what you've explained that it doesn't currently say downloading....


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

try pulling your battery, plug in the usb and hold vol down and tell me what happens (make sure the battery is out and that your PC is powering the phone)


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Here, try this: ODIN 1.87 which apparently supports the GNex. I've read where other people using 1.85 have gotten stuck where you're getting stuck.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link but same result :-(


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> try pulling your battery, plug in the usb and hold vol down and tell me what happens (make sure the battery is out and that your PC is powering the phone)


Just makes the connection sound on the computer when you watch device manager you will see upon connection OMAP4440


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey TheNeighbor I think I found what your talking about.. Can you check this out and tell me your thoughts? this is the "quote" from the post

Google, "Galaxy Nexus OMAP Unbricker". Download it and when the OMAP devices comes up in the Device Manager quickly right click on it and install the driver includes with the OMAP download. Once the driver has installed run the .bat file in the download. Should go to Fastboot now.

Then:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=27160425

Download the .pit file here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27152659

Sounds like worth a shot unfortunately it may be a little over my head as I dont know how partitioning my phones HDD with the pit file will create larger problems down the road or not or can it be reversed later?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Hey TheNeighbor I think I found what your talking about.. Can you check this out and tell me your thoughts? this is the "quote" from the post
> 
> Google, "Galaxy Nexus OMAP Unbricker". Download it and when the OMAP devices comes up in the Device Manager quickly right click on it and install the driver includes with the OMAP download. Once the driver has installed run the .bat file in the download. Should go to Fastboot now.
> 
> ...


I don't think it'll cause problems down the road, from my understanding it's there to _re_partition the HD as yours may be corrupt. Someone else will have to shed more light, though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> I just flashed a root file suggested in another forum and this was the outcome.. It appears that the phone CAN be written to (flashed) its just hanging for some reason..


Where'd you get the Odin file from, here? http://rootzwiki.com...-winstructions/

What I'm confused about is the file name I'm seeing under the PDA section, as it should be pointing to the VzW-PDA-ODIN-I515EL03_ICL53F_signed.tar file...not sure where the CF-Root... filename is coming from, is that a directory you created?

EDIT: I'm basing this off of the screenshot from the link for the ODIN instructions.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

RMarkWald no I was attempting this> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1528139
but only using the correct version root file for my phone


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> RMarkWald no I was attempting this> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1528139
> but only using the correct version root file for my phone


Try using the ODIN files in the Rootz thread: http://rootzwiki.com...-winstructions/

EDIT: You'll have two folders, one PDA and PHONE. The phone has the radio in it only, with the PDA has all of the other files. Just unzip the file and leave the Phone and PDA .tar files as is, and then select them as the screenshot shows in the thread.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

repartitioning doesn't have any ill effects. It is necessary as I believe yours is corrupted. The .pit file is what does this. I have had success with this personally in the past as well. It will only help bring you back to functional but I will take a look at the links you posted as I feel they're worth a shot if you cannot get Odin to work


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Try using the ODIN files in the Rootz thread: http://rootzwiki.com...-winstructions/
> 
> EDIT: You'll have two folders, one PDA and PHONE. The phone has the radio in it only, with the PDA has all of the other files. Just unzip the file and leave the Phone and PDA .tar files as is, and then select them as the screenshot shows in the thread.


Yes I have those also and have same problem it will either hang or it will fail


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

just added the pit file to the mix and this is where its hanging;


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> just added the pit file to the mix and this is where its hanging;
> 
> Added!!
> Odin v.3 engine (ID:7)..
> ...


You didn't turn off the target did you..?!

Hahaha, sorry. Just trying to lighten the mood, it's depressing in here. Gl.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if this has been asked, but are you plugging into a USB hub or directly into the computer? Also, have you tried different cable or computer?


----------



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

MendedLogic said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry.. Im here but was on a different window Im still researching this to all ends.. and from what I read Im still in the game since I am NOT hard bricked which would mean NO screen what so ever.. I CAN get Odin to SEE my device but ONLY if I do a batt pull then hold the volume keys while I plug in the usb it will light up yellow com box its the actual flashing of the 2 .tar files that hangs up or fails
> 
> EDIT: I feel Odin is my only out at this point, I think my bootloader.img is jacked up and nmaybe if I could just load that I could go the next step


When you use Odin make sure you pull the battery to get Odin to pick up your phone, but once the phone is picked up before you hit start make sure you put the battery back in the phone. I have seen Odin fail because the battery is not in the phone when attempting to flash.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Blain you have no idea.. err maybe you do but yeah I been at this since 10 am yesterday and stuck with out a freaking phone! Gah just shoot me now


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Not sure if this has been asked, but are you plugging into a USB hub or directly into the computer? Also, have you tried different cable or computer?


No hubs here and YES, Ive tried different cords different usb ports my last resort will to try a completely different computer which I honestly dont see that helping much


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

ztkryan said:


> When you use Odin make sure you pull the battery to get Odin to pick up your phone, but once the phone is picked up before you hit start make sure you put the battery back in the phone. I have seen Odin fail because the battery is not in the phone when attempting to flash.


Yes thank you Ive also been doing that since thats the ONLY way Odin sees my device


----------



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

MendedLogic said:


> Yes thank you Ive also been doing that since thats the ONLY way Odin sees my device


When I had my charge it was the same way the only way Odin will see the phone is if you pull the battery first. The good news is if you have tried all of these options and still cant get the device to boot then your probably safe turning the phone in for warranty. Also just a thought but one time when I was having problems getting Odin to flash to my phone to stock on the charge I had to just keep hitting start after every fail (failed like 10 times) till it finally passed.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ztkryan said:


> When I had my charge it was the same way the only way Odin will see the phone is if you pull the battery first. The good news is if you have tried all of these options and still cant get the device to boot then your probably safe turning the phone in for warranty. Also just a thought but one time when I was having problems getting Odin to flash to my phone to stock on the charge I had to just keep hitting start after every fail (failed like 10 times) till it finally passed.


I've done this on my girlfriends GS2.. every time I have to try 3 or 4 times before it takes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I fail to understand if the phone is even in download mode when odin is failing or is it on the screen you described earlier with the monitor and little white phone icon? Does the phone actually go into downloading...?


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> I fail to understand if the phone is even in download mode when odin is failing or is it on the screen you described earlier with the monitor and little white phone icon? Does the phone actually go into downloading...?


I see your point.. and best way I can say is, technically... no... the screen does NOT say download mode... HOWEVER, Ive read so far in several cases with same screen (phone/yellow triangle/computer) that Odin still sees your device when yellow com box lights up and some have had success getting it to flash in this mode..


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> I see your point.. and best way I can say is, technically... no... the screen does NOT say download mode... HOWEVER, Ive read so far in several cases with same screen (phone/yellow triangle/computer) that Odin still sees your device when yellow com box lights up and some have had success getting it to flash in this mode..


Gotcha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

ztkryan said:


> <snip> *The good news is if you have tried all of these options and still cant get the device to boot then your probably safe turning the phone in for warranty. * <snip


This.... /\

What is the risk at this point of taking this to VZW for a replacement? Sounds like the phone is just about toast, and VZW's efforts, after getting you a replacement, would likely be either to try reflash it (as you have been and either fail or succeed and no evidence is left behind) or toss it in the recycle bin.

Maybe time to throw in the towel.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Redflea said:


> This.... /\
> 
> What is the risk at this point of taking this to VZW for a replacement? Sounds like the phone is just about toast, and VZW's efforts, after getting you a replacement, would likely be either to try reflash it (as you have been and either fail or succeed and no evidence is left behind) or toss it in the recycle bin.
> 
> Maybe time to throw in the towel.


:::Heavy sigh::: Wish I had a jig... but you have a point and seems to be the only logical solution at this point :-(


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

There are tutorials on how to make a jig 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I know it's tough to let go, especially w/so many people trying to help, but the effort/return ratio is getting a little bit out of whack. 

The good news is that you and lot of us have learned a lot from this thread, which is very cool.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> There are tutorials on how to make a jig
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In 12-step programs you would be referred to as "an enabler." ;-)


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

I just wanted to fix my &^$%$$#@ phone!! GRRRR computers are sooo much easier to fix..lol And yes I seen the tut on how to make a jig but say I go thru all that aggravation on top of all this Ive already been thru and still no results I would definitely fall off the deep end.. So its off to VZW :::mumbles:::


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

If you don't want to turn it in to VZW and are willing to wait a couple days, I am willing to send you my jig. As long as you PROMISE to mail it back to me after you are done. (These damn things take like a month to get in from China)

PM me if you want to try it. But sending it back to VZW might be easier for you.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> I just wanted to fix my &^$%$$#@ phone!! GRRRR computers are sooo much easier to fix..lol And yes I seen the tut on how to make a jig but say I go thru all that aggravation on top of all this Ive already been thru and still no results I would definitely fall off the deep end.. So its off to VZW :::mumbles:::


I agree at this point probably not worth it. I like Natemz offer but if you can get a warranty replacement then do it. Either way it's all a learning experience. PS - don't run outdated roms 

Edit: unless you REALLY REALLY want to of course then more power to ya


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you so very much for your offer Natemz that was really nice of you.. But my head cant take no more, and yes i know the rom was a little old I just havent had time to update it so lessons learned! I really liked this rom too...LOL


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Thank you so very much for your offer Natemz that was really nice of you.. But my head cant take no more, and yes i know the rom was a little old I just havent had time to update it so lessons learned! I really liked this rom too...LOL


I do not blame you one bit lol. Good luck


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel like I'm losing one of my favorite cliff-hanger TV shows, don't know what I'll do for look-through-the-fingers excitement/fear in the future. ;-)

It was really cool to see the community support on this hairy problem...lots of good/smart people providing a lot of ideas/insights, and the OP knew her stuff too. In spite of not fixing the issue, in some ways this still feels like a win.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice Natemz! It seems like we're right there, but I agree that the best bet is VZW. Can't help but wonder if a jig would've worked...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Nice Natemz! It seems like we're right there, but I agree that the best bet is VZW. Can't help but wonder if a jig would've worked...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 the world may never know lol. Although I have never had a need for it, its nice having one just in case. I have plugged it in to test though. Works just as advertised. I suggest everyone get one. They are just a couple bucks from china. Takes about a month to get. That's why you can't wait until the last minute.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm still convinced there is a fix here but there is one minor anomaly everyone is missing..::sigh:: can't win 'em all I guess.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I just wanted to come back and let y'all know what I found out at the VZW store tonight...lol I explained just what happened as I have nothing to hide, the guy looked on his computer and said "YES.. I see that the update loaded half way b4 it crashed".. Oh okay... I didnt know they could see that chit??? Anyway he went on to say he's had more issues with these phones then any other so far.. For what thats worth.. So they are sending me a new one.. should have it here by Thursday and he activated my old phone for now.. So that means I can keep playing with this one to see if I can find a cure to at least help others that might encounter this issue.. He also said for those of you who have them as a carrier and have a grandfather plan the 28th of this month is when they end all grandfather plans which will effect you only when you go to upgrade your phone.. So there ya have it.. Thanks everyone for helping me thru this and if you want to continue to help find possible fixes while I still have this brick just hit me up


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I posted this elsewhere, but I'm unsure if you saw it:



MendedLogic said:


> Well my Phone is a Verizon CDMA Galaxy Nexus and it indeed has the phone/computer/triangle icon and that's ALL I can get out of it NO other screens, Ive tried Odin with files for the CDMA from different down load sources and with current Odin3 1.85 version to no avail Im STUCK.. any help besides CHOOTING it like the Swamp ppl say.. Would be awesome..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: it fails at (NAND Write Stop!!) well thats where it hangs at Top box says (recovery)





wtokie2 said:


> I'm writing to tell you that I just went through what you were attempting to help this guy fix as well. I flashed a backward radio (stupid) and then flashed the wrong stock using ODIN. My solution erased my device - but since it was new I didn't care.. there may be another way to fix this that does not erase the device.
> What I finally did to fix this problem was to open the CF_ODIN_YAKJU_IMM76D_full and manually remove the RADIO.IMG from there as ODIN will always fail on this -- and never return you to an operable state. I CHECKED the box to replace the bootloader (since this is screwed at this point). and it worked - I'm back to service. Now - I still have to get the correct radio installed, but I'll take cautious steps.
> Thank you for your help. I did not try to ADB either - and still cannot attest to whether that will work on an ODIN fail.


Check this post out.
Potentially delete the file causing problems.
Writing ONLY the bootloader might be of use...as you should be able to boot into the bootloader after that and use fastboot.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Well I just wanted to come back and let y'all know what I found out at the VZW store tonight...lol I explained just what happened as I have nothing to hide, the guy looked on his computer and said "YES.. I see that the update loaded half way b4 it crashed".. Oh okay... I didnt know they could see that chit??? Anyway he went on to say he's had more issues with these phones then any other so far.. For what thats worth.. So they are sending me a new one.. should have it here by Thursday and he activated my old phone for now.. So that means I can keep playing with this one to see if I can find a cure to at least help others that might encounter this issue.. He also said for those of you who have them as a carrier and have a grandfather plan the 28th of this month is when they end all grandfather plans which will effect you only when you go to upgrade your phone.. So there ya have it.. Thanks everyone for helping me thru this and if you want to continue to help find possible fixes while I still have this brick just hit me up


the grandfather rumor...very true I have inside info 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> the world may never know lol. Although I have never had a need for it, its nice having one just in case. I have plugged it in to test though. Works just as advertised. I suggest everyone get one. They are just a couple bucks from china. Takes about a month to get. That's why you can't wait until the last minute.


The jigs are only like $3 - $5, sounds like I know what I'm ordering today after thinking about it, but then putting it off...especially since it takes a while to get. Reading this thread on what the OP has experienced, better to be prepared!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> If you don't want to turn it in to VZW and are willing to wait a couple days, I am willing to send you my jig. As long as you PROMISE to mail it back to me after you are done. (These damn things take like a month to get in from China)
> 
> PM me if you want to try it. But sending it back to VZW might be easier for you.


Where did you pick yours up? I know it's only a few bucks but I don't want to pick one up that isn't confirmed to work.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Where did you pick yours up? I know it's only a few bucks but I don't want to pick one up that isn't confirmed to work.


http://www.amazon.co...x_ya_os_product

It was listed by Team BAMF in their GNex forums.

EDIT: I ordered this one, signed up for the Amazon Prime membership so the shipping was free (Jig $5, shipping over $6!), two day shipping, should have it they say on June 15.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> http://www.amazon.co...x_ya_os_product
> 
> It was listed by Team BAMF in their GNex forums.
> 
> EDIT: I ordered this one, signed up for the Amazon Prime membership so the shipping was free (Jig $5, shipping over $6!), two day shipping, should have it they say on June 15.


Thanks for sharing! Figure I'll go ahead and order one just to have in case I need it.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

codesplice said:


> Thanks for sharing! Figure I'll go ahead and order one just to have in case I need it.


x2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL mine was $.99 from China. Didnt know about the Amazon one. Oh well. Nice to have even with the $5 plus shipping I guess. I have already used my Prime trial so it would have been a little pricey for a jig.


----------



## behemoth696 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki I just ordered One also. After seeing Natz post about jig. Went on TeamBamf and ordered one also from Amazon and did the two day shipping should have it by Friday ..Have to say thanks to Natz you never know when it will come in handy..lol hopefully never..


----------



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

I also ordered a jig just to have you never know when one will need a good jig







. Anyway I just thought I would let everyone one know I ordered this on Tuesday 6/12 and received it Thursday 6/14 no need to wait 30 days from china. I can also verify it works on the Verizon galaxy nexus.

Link provided below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-Jig-for-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-9250-Download-Mode-/220999462602?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item3374982eca#ht_1203wt_1139


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

What does this jig do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

behemoth696 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki I just ordered One also. After seeing Natz post about jig. Went on TeamBamf and ordered one also from Amazon and did the two day shipping should have it by Friday ..Have to say thanks to Natz you never know when it will come in handy..lol hopefully never..


Same...ordered from the Amazon link posted earlier, arrived in two days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had this happen to me when I tried to flash cwm. If you navigate into the folder that contains the adb, fastboot, and cwm image, then you can execute the flash of your recovery. The other option is to head over to imnuts.org and download the stock Odin image using Odin and restore your phone to stock, unrooted.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> I had this happen to me when I tried to flash cwm. If you navigate into the folder that contains the adb, fastboot, and cwm image, then you can execute the flash of your recovery. The other option is to head over to imnuts.org and download the stock Odin image using Odin and restore your phone to stock, unrooted.


She tried ALL of this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> She tried ALL of this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


And some

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Droidx0351 said:


> What does this jig do?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If all else fails, it helps you get your phone into download mode.


----------



## white99svt (Jun 4, 2013)

I have the Verizon i515 Galaxy Nexus and was able to fix this issue completely... Racked my brain for hours on end! I made my own tar file with 3 files (boot.img, recovery.img, and bootloader.img) and made sure everything with the tar was perfectly correct. I had the same phone triangle pc bricked phone with no fastboot, no adb, nothing! Once you flash the tar file with odin under the pda section, you will be able to have fastboot, recovery, and google boot screen again. O yes and odin mode actually is back up but you will not use that! Use wugs galaxy nexus toolkit. once you have it up, recover it with a google factory image by checking softbricked/bootloop and then flash stock & unroot. Select the correct software for the phone. This will unbrick the phone completely once the process is finished, just make sure you select the correct phone and software. This would work on any Galaxy Nexus by creating a tar with the correct boot bootloader and recovery images for either the GSM or Sprint versions, then use the same process with the galaxy nexus toolkit once you regain fastboot! Honestly the verizon bootloader and all would probably work on the GSM and sprint phones but just to be on the safe side you could swap the files and make your own tar. I just figured I'd share for those who had the headache I did. Solid fix!

Links:

Bootloader Fix (Fastboot, Recovery, Odin Works) - http://speedy.sh/EpYk9/fix.tar

Wugs Toolkit - http://goo.im/devs/WugFresh/NexusRootToolkit/NRT_v1.7.2.sfx.exe

Good luck! Let me know if you have trouble


----------

